# New way of trimming hooves



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Light bulb went on a few days ago and I decided to try using my Dremmel to trim the goats hooves! It worked great! :dance: 
Getting a good trim has always been a challenge for me but I was able to get a much closer and definately smoother then normal trim using this. Even my old timers feet looked just like a kids when I was done! The goats were actually more relaxed about me using the Dremmel than they are when I use just the clippers and plane. Maybe because there is no pinch :shrug: 
It took me just a few minutes longer but there was less struggling (for me and the goats) and much better results.
Has anyone else tried using one?


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

not yet but i might try it some day.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry - what's a "dremmel" ?

hoggie


----------



## stacygoats (Nov 24, 2005)

I've wanted to try this multiple times, especially in the summer when hooves are hard and dry. My DH gave me a dirty look when I mentioned it and probably hid his dremel tool. I frequently raid his tool boxes for projects in the barn, so you would think he would be used to it by now. Did you use a steel or grinding stone attachment?
I wonder if they make a rechargeable dremmel as ours has to be plugged in and the cord may be a problem (It's a thought on how to spend my x-mas money).
Thanks for confirming that it works!
Susan


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dremel - small, electric, hand held, rotary tool. Think router on a small basis. Different attachments for grinding, cutting, etc.

Here's an article about trimming dog toenails with a dremel. It includes pictures.

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I tried it a while back, sorry to slow for me, and the heal still had to be trimmed down with other hand tools. I'm non-electric, stiff bladed sharp knife and standard goat hoof clippers. The knife does it all with practice, but the clippers work great too.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

stacygoats said:


> I've wanted to try this multiple times, especially in the summer when hooves are hard and dry. My DH gave me a dirty look when I mentioned it and probably hid his dremel tool. I frequently raid his tool boxes for projects in the barn, so you would think he would be used to it by now. Did you use a steel or grinding stone attachment?
> I wonder if they make a rechargeable dremmel as ours has to be plugged in and the cord may be a problem (It's a thought on how to spend my x-mas money).
> Thanks for confirming that it works!
> Susan


I used the sanding bands. I used two to finish all 20 some goats.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Great idea! I'll have to try that as I'm supposed to get a Dremel anyway to trim scurs.


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

hoofinitnorth said:


> Great idea! I'll have to try that as I'm supposed to get a Dremel anyway to trim scurs.


Now that is what I need to use! I was using sharp hoof trimmers and that was evil! I had to watch out for ears and any other part I wanted left on!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

They do make cordless ones, but they are not as powerful as the corded ones. I use one for my birds nails, but had never thought of using it on the goats. I'll have to try it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

They also work great to do dog's nails too.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

flowergurl said:


> They also work great to do dog's nails too.


That's what I originally bought mine for, but the dogs had other ideas! No fun wrestling a 200lb dog that absolutely hates the sound of the dremel!
I hadn't thought to use it on scurs!


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea. Next time we are out to do the hooves, I think we will try that!


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Those of you with the cordless versions, I know they are less powerful but I'm wondering if they are still sufficient to deal with scurs and hooves? I'd rather have more power but it would mean bringing the goats over to an outlet or taking out a big extension cord. Neither is a problem, but it's just one more thing.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

The goats arent scared of the sound? Mine would think it was the electric clippers and bolt!


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

xoxoGOATSxoxo said:


> The goats arent scared of the sound? Mine would think it was the electric clippers and bolt!


Mine are used to the sound of clippers (I love clipping my goats and do it 2-3 times a season!) so it didn't bother them at all.
It may have taken a few minutes more per goat doing it this way, but there was so much less fighting/struggling, it was worth the time.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a lab that is afraid of any kind of machine noises.
I used the nail clippers on her and kept her in the room when I did the other dogs nails.
Slowly I introduced her to the dremmel. At first I would just turn it on near her to get her used to the sound being close.
Over a period of time she came to accept me using it on her.
After nail clippings are done on everybody then it's treat time.
They always look forward to the treat at the end.
Try introducing the animals slowly to the dremmel if they are afraid of the noise.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

So, curious, how did you keep the friction from cooking their feet? I used to do acrylic nails with mine, and had to be really careful not to let heat build up.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How do you hold a goat that doesn't want to be trimmed?

I trimmed the hooves a bit today but the one that really needs it doesn't want to be held and it's an all out wrestling match with sharp shears thrown in.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

fishhead - a head gate is ideal - such as those found on the front of most milking stands.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

fishhead said:


> How do you hold a goat that doesn't want to be trimmed?
> 
> I trimmed the hooves a bit today but the one that really needs it doesn't want to be held and it's an all out wrestling match with sharp shears thrown in.


I put mine in the milkstand. I have one buck who is just a little large for it, so I chain him tightly to the fence, and lean him against the fence, trim one side, turn him and do the other.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

Laura Jensen said:


> So, curious, how did you keep the friction from cooking their feet? I used to do acrylic nails with mine, and had to be really careful not to let heat build up.


I use the sanding bands and they didn't heat. The friction actually seems to make the quick draw back so I was able to get a much better trim. I was done with each foot before their hooves got warm (of course it was 20 degrees out too!).
I'm actually looking forward to doing their feet again! How sick is THAT!?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan said:


> I use the sanding bands and they didn't heat. The friction actually seems to make the quick draw back so I was able to get a much better trim. I was done with each foot before their hooves got warm (of course it was 20 degrees out too!).
> I'm actually looking forward to doing their feet again! How sick is THAT!?


LOL, sounds like you and your dremel ought to go into the hoof trimming business!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

jordan said:


> I put mine in the milkstand. I have one buck who is just a little large for it, so I chain him tightly to the fence, and lean him against the fence, trim one side, turn him and do the other.


I don't have a milk stand since I've only got wethers. Won't a goat injure itself if tied to a wall? I would worry about messing up it's gut if I have to lean against it to control it.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I don't have a milk stand since I've only got wethers. Won't a goat injure itself if tied to a wall? I would worry about messing up it's gut if I have to lean against it to control it.


He is tied by his collar at head level, I lean (not hard) against his shoulder or hip depending on whether I'm doing his front or back feet. By doing that, the fence holds him steady. He's only tied there as long as it takes me to finish his feet, so I am with him so he can't injure himself.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Fishhead - as jordan describes, this is a very safe and effective method. Plus, as you work with the goat, you can train them to stand still for this and eventually you won't even need the wall/fence. My mature buck is wonderful for this and I can walk right up to him and clip his hooves without any restraint, even with girls talking to him from the other pen.


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I have been doing that for quite a while now. Works great once they are used to the noise.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks.

Now I've got another reason to pry open my wallet and get that next tool.


----------



## homesweethome (May 23, 2007)

I have been searching for a small enough handheld angle grinder to do feet with. The dremmel is nice, but it takes a while, and it does get hot before you're done.
I watched Dennis Sparks from Mo do goats with an angle grinder and it is lightning fast!


----------

